# next year party - going crazy?



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Not crazy at all...Last year we knew this years theme even before we had our party last year. We know our next years theme and we have checked out a couple of stores so we can get some things for next year!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

I love it!! BTW, there is a really good 5' Ooogie Boogie @ Walgreens!


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, but I'm not in USA! So, will probably make my own 
I wasn't worried last year when I knew next year theme and started looking around for bits and pieces early!!! But I got the whole set up planned out this year already  as in room by room details .... Oh!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

if it's what you're into, don't worry about getting really into it. heck, we're all a little crazy!  just make sure you don't spend so much time dwelling on next year that you miss the fun of this year.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol I have like 6 years planned out.

I know 2016 is Deathly Hallows. ..
2015 is still up for discussion whether we will skip or not (but my mind is working on 4 themes to entice hubby with)


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Ha, ha, I totally can understand. We're skipping next year but on paper, I already have every room laid out to the smallest detail, plus my parts list and projects list for 2016. I completely admit that I'm obsessed about our Halloween parties.


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

definitely haven't, party from 8.30-4.00, happy guests, very happy hosts  the only problem Halloween not really celebrated in Cyprus, so my Halloween is the night of my party - last Sat. I guess I'm partly all in plans cause I'm trying to make Halloween last for a bit 


dane82 said:


> if it's what you're into, don't worry about getting really into it. heck, we're all a little crazy!  just make sure you don't spend so much time dwelling on next year that you miss the fun of this year.


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Ha, ha, I totally can understand. We're skipping next year but on paper, I already have every room laid out to the smallest detail, plus my parts list and projects list for 2016. I completely admit that I'm obsessed about our Halloween parties.


 ok! That does prove that even if I'm crazy, I'm not alone in it  how do u have patience to wait more than a year!!! What's the theme for 2016?


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> Lol I have like 6 years planned out.
> 
> (but my mind is working on 4 themes to entice hubby with)


 Hmmm...my husband's answer about a theme , anything as long as I don't hear about it till September 2015!!! He likes the party, but not quite into a year long preparation  which is half the fun for me!


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you for comments! I reached a conclusion that going crazy in a company will be fun, continuing to plan my nightmare before Halloween party! If anyone done the theme before, ideas are welcome


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Exactly!!!! Husband's (shaking head) lol


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

I decorated my office in all Halloween decorations and even with the Halloween curtains I made. It sounds perfectly normal to me! LOLOOLOL. Besides if you love it and have fun planning and thinking about your Halloween party all the time . . . welcome to the very large family here on the forum!.

"Hey everybody . . . Sevetlana is having a party at her place next weekend . . . road trip to Cyprus!! Who's bringing the snacks!!!!" LOLOLOLOL

GiggleingGhost


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

u missed  that was last weekend  ... and i actually had snacks left overs, almost an empty bar though!


----------

